# Issues with horse



## Grumpybob (14 August 2017)

Hi,
I've had my mare a few months now. She's my first. When she arrived she was a bit grumpy with rugging, but generally calm and sweet.. I thought she was too hot and stopped putting her out with a fly rug. SHe then started to get a bit unhappy when I tried girthing her,snaking round with bared teeth and pawing the ground.
Last week she cow kicked me when I picked out her rear hoof and has given me a very sore leg. I've had a new saddle professionally fitted, had her back checked by a McTimony lady and had the vet check her over. The farrier has also shod her, so no issues with feet.
Is she trying to dominate me? I'm a bit scared now and do firmly say 'no' when I see the behaviour coming.


----------



## Shay (14 August 2017)

Difficult without seeing it.  Do you have an instructor who could help?

You are about the right time for the "new pony horrors".  It happens to most but really takes you by surprise with the first one.  First few weeks / months absolutely wonderful - then pony starts to test their boundaries and things become very difficult.  Yes she could be seeking to dominate you. But with mares I would also wonder if she is having a bad season or has an ovarian cyst which makes her uncomfortable.

Did you have her vetted? Normally being touchy about girthing is one thing and kicking out when the hind foot is lifted another.  But both could be related to some low level pain or a general wish not to be ridden?  Have you had the vet check her specifically in relation to this?

Otherwise I think you are going to need some qualified eyes on the ground.  You don't want to take issue with her if she is trying to tell you she is in pain.  But if she is trying to dominate then you need to respond appropriately.


----------



## Grumpybob (14 August 2017)

Thank you Shay,
Yes my instructor is helping, pony is at a yard so I have lesson on a Saturday. This week I let my instructor witness the grooming and tack up. There was the usual protests but she wasn't as bad with the instructor there. Yes had a 5 stage vetting that she passed. I will check about the cysts. Thanks.


----------



## Sparemare (14 August 2017)

Possibly ulcers?  There are several indications of ulcers and girthiness is one of them.  Horses don't need to have all the symptoms to have ulcers and a change of yard/feed could exacerbate ulcers.


----------



## Grumpybob (14 August 2017)

Thanks, Sparemare. I did consider ulcers but she hasn't lost any weight / condition and her droppings are normal. I'll speak with the vet.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (14 August 2017)

Are you doing the girth up in stages and making sure that you aren't pinching her skin?


----------



## fburton (14 August 2017)

It sounds like girthiness to me. She may still be feeling pain, or it could just be remembered.

I wouldn't give much credence to the dominance suggestion.


----------



## dixie (14 August 2017)

Grumpybob said:



			Thanks, Sparemare. I did consider ulcers but she hasn't lost any weight / condition and her droppings are normal. I'll speak with the vet.
		
Click to expand...

She doesn't need to drop weight or loose droppings for ulcers. With what you're describing I would investigate ulcers too.


----------



## dixie (14 August 2017)

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=Fr05hMmLCY4

Check this video out to see if she meets any of the symptoms.


----------



## Grumpybob (14 August 2017)

Thank you all, will do


----------



## Gerry-Boy (15 August 2017)

Could she be in season? My mare hated being touched anywhere between shoulders and back legs - when she was in season it was even worse and she got very aggressive.


----------



## Being_Ros (15 August 2017)

It sounds like she is testing you and being a bit marish. Some supplements may help, like oestress by NAF or stroppy mare, might be worth a try. 
Has she had any trouble with the farrier?


----------



## Grumpybob (16 August 2017)

She was a little Narky with the Farrier, nipping his back a little. We had a very calm day today. Tack up and grooming all ok. Vet coming out to check ulcers.thanks all.


----------



## FestiveFuzz (17 August 2017)

Haven't read all the replies but I'd suspect hind gut ulcers. My boy is a fit competition horse and didn't look remotely poor when I got him but still turned out to have ulcers. We did a 5 day treatment trial and he was like a different horse, both on the ground and ridden. It was truly amazing to see what a difference him being comfortable made to his whole way of going.


----------

